
Show HN: 30 Days, 30 Demos - mattdesl
http://mattdesl.svbtle.com/codevember
======
pedalpete
what struck me is how beautiful most of the experiments are, surprised you
found the time to dedicate to great design as well as coding.

Do you find you have a vision of what the final product will be before you
start? Or do you tweak it as you go?

~~~
mattdesl
Thanks!

Sometimes I have a specific vision, other times the design is secondary to the
idea. A lot of the aesthetic comes about naturally while hacking away. :)

